# Happy Birthday NateO!



## Zack Barresse (Aug 19, 2005)

Hope your birthday goes well my friend!  Take care and Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow!  Nate's really old now!

Happy Birthday Nate mate.


----------



## NateO (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks guys!   

Old? You know it!

And a happy birthday to my twin sister, Nicole!


----------



## Zack Barresse (Aug 19, 2005)

Well a very happy birthday to you both!!!  I hope both of your days have gone wonderful and will do so on into the night!  Have a great time!!


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 19, 2005)

Actually, the fact that Nate has a twin still scares me


----------



## Oaktree (Aug 19, 2005)

...Not to mention the implication that Nate-O's twin sister reads this message board (to get Nate's salutation)!  You mean there's another uber-Excel Minnesota Canadian out there???

(Happy birthday, Nate)


----------



## Smitty (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow Nate!

Happy Birthday to both of you!   

Go take your sister out for a beer, now that you're both legal.   :wink: 

Smitty


----------



## Tazguy37 (Aug 19, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you both!

Be safe, and enjoy!  (We'll still be here when you get back, so don't rush through celebrating )


----------



## PaddyD (Aug 19, 2005)

> And a happy birthday to my twin sister, Nicole!



Does she have a beard, too?

Happy birthday, old thing


----------



## NateO (Aug 20, 2005)

Von Pookie said:
			
		

> Actually, the fact that Nate has a twin still scares me


Heh, me too! She doesn't frequent the board too often, but she did see this thread. She taught me everything I know... 

Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## Ivan F Moala (Aug 24, 2005)

Happy Birthday Nate!


----------



## Cbrine (Aug 24, 2005)

A great big happy birthday Cheer from good ole Canada.
  

And as a birthday gift, I've had the Hockey strike eliminated, just for you!!!


Cal


----------



## just_jon (Aug 24, 2005)

Older and wiser, eh Nate?

What, do you reckon, are the odds of having celebrated with a libation?   

Belated Happy Birthday! Where's the cake?


----------



## NateO (Aug 24, 2005)

A third certainty in life?  

Sweet, I'll take some hockey! Thanks.


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 24, 2005)

There was a hockey strike?


----------



## Cbrine (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh, that's a low blow, eh.  
I'm going to have to get my butt out of the igloo and take the next Tornado to Kansas City, and sick my pet beaver on ya.

Don't worry, I'll bring the good beer.


----------

